# Stumps Stuff



## stumpdeez (Jan 8, 2014)

First the tools.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Now the toys.




Thanks for looking


----------



## stumpdeez (Feb 24, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]







Made some new handles and says. 
Black palm with brass and basswood sayas
Purple heart on the tojiro suji and the ultimatum


----------

